# Mavericks pay $3 million to take South Florida guard Dominique Jones



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Mavericks pay $3 million to take S. Florida guard Dominique Jones
> 
> 01:25 AM CDT on Friday, June 25, 2010
> 
> ...


Haven't seen any South Florida games, I like the willingness to spend though. 

Thoughts on him?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Guy was the most unstoppable player in the Big East last year. No one could guard him. If he gets 3-point range, watch out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> *DONUT 11:* The DFW media interviewed Jones and heard him say things that are very rare, things similar to what he has said post-draft:
> 
> *"Success isn't in the beginning. Nobody has reached success. Not John Wall. Nobody. Success comes with how you finish.”
> 
> ...


More


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds like the kid is motivated. Good spot for him to land.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He'll have room to develop and all the coaching staff he needs. I think he'll do well if he keeps his head on straight.


----------

